# Hotpoint fridge not cooling



## westymn (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 1999 frost free hotpoint fridge that is not cooling. The compressor seems to be running. I pulled off the relay and overload and put the ohm meter on them. I got no reading. Does this mean they are ok? 
I also checked the 3 leads on the compressor by checking each lead with the common grounded to the compressor itself, and got no reading. I think that means the compressor is good. where do I go from here?
 Any help would be great!


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 15, 2010)

Cut everything off for a few minutes then turn it back on and listen for a click from the compressor relay as the compressor tries to start.
Is the compressor motor running.If no check starter/overload relay.
 Check to see if the condenser fan at the back underneath near the compressor is running. If no check fan.

Are the condenser coils near there warm or room temp. should be warm


How to check stuff> 
Refrigerator Repair Guide: How To Fix a Refrigerator - ACME HOW TO.com

Is the evaporator fan in the freezer running. It blows cold air into the fridge side through a damper in the wall between the freezer and fridge. Make sure the damper is open.

Below the evaporator fan is the evaporator coils. Remove the back cover in the freezer to observe the frost pattern. Light frost everywhere(NORMAL) or a partial pattern of ice(LOW ON FREON) or nothing(LOW FREON OR COMPRESSOR PROBLEM).


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 15, 2010)

Westymn:

You say you can hear the compressor running.  If the compressor is running, then you should ALSO be able to hear a fan running in the freezer compartment and you should be able to feel a draft of cold air from that "evaporator fan" in the freezer compartment.

If the compressor is running, but you don't hear the evaporator fan running and you don't feel a draft of cold air in the freezer compartment, it may be that the evaporator fan isn't working, in which case the fridge will appear not to be cooling at all.  In that case, you'll need to check the evaporator fan to ensure that it's getting power and that something isn't stopping the fan impeller from turning.

So, when you hear the compressor running, can you hear a fan and feel a cold draft in the freezer compartment?


----------



## westymn (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the reply.
 Yes the fan in the freezer is running however no cold air. the evaporator fan on the bottom near the compressor is also running.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 21, 2010)

OK, if the fan in the freezer compartment is running, but there's no draft of cold air in the freezer compartment, that would suggest to me that the airflow over the evaporator coils is blocked, perhaps by ice.

Westymn:
     When you open the freezer door, it's the "evaporator fan" that you hear running and that creates the cold breeze in the freezer compartment.  If you say that fan is running, but you don't feel any cold breeze, then something has to be blocking the air flow.  What's crossing my mind is that your defrost heater isn't working, and the frost accumulation on the evaporator has grown so thick that you no longer have proper air flow over the evaporator coils.

If you look in your freezer compartment, you should be able to see a removable panel held in with screws.  There may be plastic caps over those screws.  Can you see such a panel?


----------



## subzero (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, If the compressor is running, you should be able to hear a fan running in the freezer compartment and you should be able to feel a draft of cold air from that "evaporator fan" in the freezer compartment.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

Even if the fan is running yet, are you sure it's going on at it's required speed? if not then get it repaired most of time it's the problem of fan, i have encountered this problem..


----------

